# Tall boots?



## dressagegirl18 (Jan 10, 2013)

I am 12 and I was wondering if I am allowed to show in tall boots? My friend told me I had to be 13 but I looked it up and there were many different answers. :? Help?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It would depend on which discipline you're showing in and the rules of the particular governing body that's overseeing the show, but I've never heard of that being the case. My trainer's 9 year old daughter shows dressage in tall boots and I think most of the younger kids I saw showing were in tall boots as well.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

When I was 5 I showed in tall boots... I don't think theres a rule for it.


----------



## dressagegirl18 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok thanks for your answers! I'll ask my instructor to clarify.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

There's no specific rule for it. Generally in the hunters if you are little and cute on a pony you should be in braids with garters and paddock boots. If you show with your hair under your helmet you ought be be in tall boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

In the UK it's considered correct to show in jodhpur boots with jodhpur clips if you are under sixteen (a junior), And in tall boots as an adult (sixteen and over). The Pony Club tends to be pretty strict on anyone competing for them, and some more prestigious shows can be. However you will always get juniors who do show in tall boots (usually in dressage/ eventing, but some in showing too). However that's UK dress code.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

Like others have said here, there's no hard and fast rule for it. Itty bitty kids and kids showing ponies, especially Smalls or in short stirrups, IME, wear garters and jodhpurs. If you're tiny and showing in a lower division, wearing garters and jods might be better, but if you're mature looking for your age or showing in a higher division, you'd probably be better off in tall boots. Checking with your trainer is a good idea.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

It is more on what you are doing than your age. If you are on a horse, no doubt, you should be in tall boots with your hair up. I believe it is also acceptable if you are doing the Large ponies that tall boots are the way to go. Once you hit the children's though you should be in tall boots. Small and medium ponies, short stirrup, things like that, you should be in garters.


----------



## dapplesandgreys (Feb 15, 2013)

I showed in half chaps when I was 12, but I don't think there are any rules saying you can't wear tall boots


----------



## katievit (Feb 21, 2013)

minstrel said:


> In the UK it's considered correct to show in jodhpur boots with jodhpur clips if you are under sixteen (a junior), And in tall boots as an adult (sixteen and over). The Pony Club tends to be pretty strict on anyone competing for them, and some more prestigious shows can be. However you will always get juniors who do show in tall boots (usually in dressage/ eventing, but some in showing too). However that's UK dress code.



I'm 20 and am in the UK and I only just got tall boots. I only do fun non serious shows/comps though so there's almost no rules apart from smart looking. I still wear jodhpur boots in spring/summer for normal riding. I think most of the pony club kids at my yard do show in jodhpur boots though from the photos in the office.


----------

